# Gregg Popovich sets NBA coaching wins record, cements spot among best ever.



## PamfromTx (Mar 12, 2022)

The Mount Rushmore of NBA coaches is hardly an argument. With all due respect to John Kundla, who absolutely should have been on the league's list of 15 greatest coaches ever for leading the Minneapolis Lakers to five championships in his first six seasons as coach from 1948-54, Red Auerbach, Pat Riley, Phil Jackson and Gregg Popovich are as clear-cut a top coaching quartet as you will find in any major sport.

Popovich won his 1,336th career regular season game against the Utah Jazz on Friday, surpassing the well-traveled Don Nelson for the most wins in league history, so it is high time we examine the question of whether the 73-year-old steward of the San Antonio Spurs is the greatest coach of all time.


----------



## Lethe200 (Mar 13, 2022)

Beyond his winning record, Coach Popovich deserves kudos for an unflagging and public commitment to social justice. I just read this article this morning:

*Gregg Popovich’s biggest win was making America confront uncomfortable truths*
He’s now won more games than anyone in NBA history, but the Air Force veteran’s most important legacy will be speaking out on injustice, racism, police brutality to a red-state audience
London Guardian U.S. 12Mar2022

(Free access article) https://www.theguardian.com/sport/2022/mar/12/gregg-popovich-legacy-ally-activism-injustice-racism


----------

